# Get out and Practice



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Prepping is great to pass the time, but only if you know how to use what ya got. I went and did some practicing (I call fun). We went out into the hills about 30 miles out of town and did some hiking, I did not bring my B.O.B. but I did carry with my my bag that I have in the truck with odds and ends. One big thing I learned today Ammo is HEAVY.

Me and my Cousin went Whistle pig shooting. Hiked about 5 or 6 miles in the hills. in my truck bag I have just a few basics but I did load it down with a few hundred rounds of 9mm 7.62x39 and 12 Gage. Let me say that got heavy quick. Anyone with grand dilutions of Bugging out with 1000's of rounds its just not realistic on foot. I had less than 300 round in the bag and it was work.

Now for the fun......


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

oh ill bet i havent practiced yet. I dont know how to get my BOB down to a realistic weight. i do walk from time to time with a weighted pack- just 10 lbs in it just to practice a bit. not nearly as much as i should. i have changed my eating and movement habits recently. im looking forward to the results of being able to carry more further! thanks for the photo and the reminder!~brandi


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Possibly a dumb question - can you eat them?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

That is why gun selection is so critical 1000 rnds of 5.56x45 55 gr weighs 32 pounds almost exactly what 1000 rnds of 9mm 115 gr weighs but the 5.56 has 3 times the energy. 1000 rnds of 308 145 gr weighs about 72 lbs but about twice the energy of the 5.56. If I was bugging out in a truck I would prefer a 308 where the weight wouldn't be a problem. On foot I would prefer the 5.56 because 250 rounds would weigh around 8 lbs. vs 18 lbs for 250 rnds of 308 plus the extra couple of pounds for the 308 rifle. I would shy away from I big caliber pistols if I was already carrying a rifle because of bullet weight.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is why I favor a carry weapon that has a 22LR conversion kit. The weight is less than a second gun, less space and that 22 allows for 250 extra rounds for hunting and such. I couldn't carry 300 rnds of 9mm in my bag.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Possibly a dumb question - can you eat them?


Sure...though it would be a lot like eating rats or mice...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My bug out bag is what I carry while hunting in the fall, minus a few rounds of ammo and bags of food.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

This is one of the reasons some people prefer the 22LR or the 22mag. After walking 15 miles in 90°F every ounce seems like a pound.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Ammo is heavy, magazines are heavy. Basic load for a grunt is 210 rounds/7 mags. Folks aren't going to be very happy carrying 50 lbs or more for very far. IMHO BOB shoud weigh under 30 lbs.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

One of the other big take away's is I learned I do not like the backpack I have stashed in the truck. the shoulder straps just would not adjust to a comfortable position. That made the weight shift to my lower back. would have not enjoyed learning that in a true SHTF. Just goes to show that you really need to get out and use your stuff.

I know 22 is a much lighter load but out where I live it is just not going to stop anything that could seriously harm us. just a few months ago there was a mountain Lion that came into town and was less than half a mile from my house. If we had to get out of dodge and head to the hills I want to have something that's going to stop a animal of that size. We live in Bear country also and a 22 is just not going to cut it.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Possibly a dumb question - can you eat them?


You could eat them no real issue with it but they are not much bigger than your average Rat,

To quote Mic Dundee "...Well, you can live on it, but it taste like shit"


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

roy said:


> Ammo is heavy, magazines are heavy. Basic load for a grunt is 210 rounds/7 mags. Folks aren't going to be very happy carrying 50 lbs or more for very far. IMHO BOB shoud weigh under 30 lbs.


I am mentally incapable of not planning on having a standard patrol load out in a bug out situation if I'm bailing from home.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I'm curious, what is you standard patrol load?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

210 rds, 7 mags. 4 spare pistol mags


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

With the right LBE it's heavy, but managable. I only have 45 miles to my first safe haven, and a bit less than that to my ultimate destination/AO, so it's a manageble load.

EDIT: the 210 rounds is in the 7 mags, not 210 rds plus 7 mags. I also carry 200 rds of .22lr and 50 rds of .22 mag with a .22 revolver with 2 cyclinders.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

How long do you figure it will take you to make the 45 miles carrying that load?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

roy said:


> How long do you figure it will take you to make the 45 miles carrying that load?


That is actually not an easily answered question. With full attendance of included group it will be slow going since it involves a currently 18 month old toddler.

I have a preplanned route that has only one significant linear danger area that has to be scrolled. The route is quite flat, rural, and traversable. Since both destinations are not located in a metro or urban area, there are pre designated pick up locations along the route by the folks we are trying to get too, if possible. None of the pick up areas within 20 miles of our point of demarcation due to the afore mentioned signifcant linear danger areas.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It sounds to me like a 2 - 3 day trip if the young one is carried. A large group won't make more than 2 mph and an 8 hr day of walking plus the stops for rest and eating / drinking and you have a 3 day trip. At least at the middle of day two you might get some help.

That is going to be a tough trip. I don't have to worry about little ones but I can't walk the 5 mph that I used to so I am slowed down to about three mph with a 35 lb. pack.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

My guess more like 3 - 5.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, you know your people better than I, but keeping a group on the same track for 5 days is going to be tough.
Good luck!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

The little one has added several wrinkles to the plan. Of course, if we're smart, everything goes into a primary vehicle, or two seconday vehicles, and we're out before the panic as a group. We can always come back and laugh about it if it was a false alarm.

We have one member who can be any place during the day due to the nature of his job. He can literally be 75 miles away, or 10 miles away. No way to predict.. Other than that, everyone is within 13 miles of RTB, one person is within 600 yards of the munchkin's day care, another is less than 5 miles. That's as good as we can get it for the primary goal of securing that situation.

This plan has been "What Iff'd" to death. The two people within close proximity to the kid know that is their primary/only function, along with loading what they can, situation permitting. They are not to wait if the situation is dire enough. We'll catch up later.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Well, you know your people better than I, but keeping a group on the same track for 5 days is going to be tough.
> Good luck!


Trust me, heading out on foot with the entire group is a very last resort.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I just ordered one of these:

















Weighs 33.5 pounds, but can carry up to 300 pounds. Puncture proof tires. Can also be used as a litter for injured people/pets.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I made a hand cart but after carrying a hundred pounds and going up a couple of hilsl I gave up on the ideal.
http://c.shld.net/rpx/i/s/pi/mp/279...pg&d=cd1077ea11dccbcbb20017c6e32e7ae0cca0abba


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Neat gizmo Verteidiger. Gotta link?

We have two MTB's with racks and panniers front and rear, and an ever evolving methodology of attaching various bags and such to the frames. They are not for riding so much as for being the mules to be pushed. Refugees have known for a couple of hundred years you move more stuff on a ladened bicycle than on your back.

I'm trying to come up with a way to modify/industrialize one of those kid carrier trailers that goes behind a bicycle to be used in a manner such as your cart. My hurdle seems to be how to extract the munchkin in the blink of an eye if need be, but still keep her secure during transit.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

If you are serious into looking into handcarts then do a google search on Mormon handcart, they used these to bring their entire family and possessions half way across the United States.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Here ya go, Rigged for Quiet:

Cabela's Magnum Game Carrier : Cabela's


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Fight like you train and train like you fight. People don't rise to the occasion, but fall to the lowest point of their training. Make sure that your reptilian brain reacts when your frontal brain shuts down because of panic, stress, and your pumper running at a level it has never seen. Control your breathing and fall back on your training. If you don't...we're splitting up your gear.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Verteidiger said:


> Here ya go, Rigged for Quiet:
> 
> Cabela's Magnum Game Carrier : Cabela's


Just so ya know, as long as I'm breathing Cabela's is never in danger of closing down...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Train, train, train.
When action happens, whatever that is, your conscious mind will shut down and you will fall back on your training.
Military folks know what I am talking about.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Or as I heard it - Training will out.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

shotlady said:


> oh ill bet i havent practiced yet. I dont know how to get my BOB down to a realistic weight. i do walk from time to time with a weighted pack- just 10 lbs in it just to practice a bit. not nearly as much as i should. i have changed my eating and movement habits recently. im looking forward to the results of being able to carry more further! thanks for the photo and the reminder!~brandi


Brandi - you're a fine girl. :lol:


----------

